# Is anyone familiar with this rescue???



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/MO445.html


Misouri German Shepherd Rescue 
(Mogs)

There are some pups that are up for adoption and you all know how I feel about adoption vs...buying from breeders.... well especially when so many are suffering without homes,....

Anyway Please PM me or let me know of thier repore 
THANKS !!!!!!!


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

they are awesome as far as I am concearned! One of the only ones in Mo as well! Daisy can give you more information I am sure! Good luck!


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

Oh my goodness, look at the babies they have up for adoption!


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

You all know I just lost my Timer....today is 09/09/09 It is my 42nd Birthday and I would LOVE another dog. Don (DH ) would love a pup- I need it to be a rescue- not purchased from a breeder ....I feel strongly about this ..... I need to know that they are not breeding themselves.... that they are reputable rescuers and good folks....It seems all on the up and up from the page but if you don't know - you ask for someone whom has the answer, right- That's why I ask the other board members.....
(((AREn't they the most beautiful wee things in the world!!!)))


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

No they are not breeding themselves. 

They are fighting a GSD battle in MO, like trying to hold back falling sand with their bare hands. 

Happy Birthday LadyHawk, bless you for wanting to rescue from Missouri.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I had never had any interactions with them before but I just clicked on a few of their dogs they have there and was thrilled to read the amount of info they've placed in their description. Way to go!!!! I don't think I've even sceen so much info written about the dogs on a Petfinder sight. I think thats wonderful.


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

Happy Birthday Kate and good luck if you go ahead with the pup!


----------



## Katerlena (May 30, 2008)

I am sorry for the loss of your Timer

The website looks like they have lots of beautiful GSDs and great write ups to help match prospective families (and those little pups look like they would make a very wonderful birthday gift)


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

LadyHawk,

What I can tell you about MOGS is that they do good work! When we find one in the AC here in Springfield, Daisy shoots them an email and they do everything they can do to save the life. I know sometimes this means they have very short notice to drive all the way down to Springfield and get this animal. They are picky about the adoptions, they do give as much information as they can possibly give along with updates. All animals come vetted and spayed/neutered. What I dont know, is how they do with out of state adoptions or how they would go about doing them. I am sure they have resources to their disposal. 

They really are fighting a war with only one hand in reality. They have all of Mo for the most part. They get alot of animals out of Kansas City that have been abused and neglected. They get them from Kansas as well as Mo and if you will look, even though they are a GSD rescue, they have a spaniel mix and several GSD Mix. They attempt to save as many animals as they can save. I can only applaud you for making this one a rescue instead of getting a breeder! What a loving tribute to your boy, Timer, and I am sure he is approving as well! Great way to carry on his memory. I also applaud you for looking into MO. We need all the help we can possibly get!

I saw a story on one page about Angels Fund. This was started for the first seriously injured/sick animal they had and there is one now that has a broken leg and are taking donations due to his vetting costs will well exceed his adoption "charge". They are in fact, still paying for Angel's vet bills and surgery. This to me seals their fate with me. I didnt know this stuff till you came in and asked. I knew they worked hard in both states, however I had no idea just how hard. Anyone that is near the area where they are located, Northwest Mo, Kansas City area, they are desperate for foster homes and would love the help. I wish I could help more but can see a decent donation comming their way for what they do do. Bless you and every one person that is able to help one dog!


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

Oh, they have mom and dad on premises with the pups in foster care currently! Sounds like the foster momma has great experience and knows what she is doing with these pups! Sending a big cyber hug to her as well for what she has done! PS... she said their might be a LC or two in the litter of what? 12 I think? 

Oh duh! Now I understand your questioning as well. Mom and 
Dad did come in together and here is a litter of pups that I belive was born in foster care. No they are not breeders! Just that these puppers got a chance at a real life and I am sure that Mom and Dad both will be altered if they are not already. They have both the males and females listed in seperate PF ads. I can see myself drooling over several on this site but especially the puppers!


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

They were an owner surrender. The whole GSD family. 

Happening a lot.


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

Thank you Kelly! You are so awesome and work so hard in this part of the state. Did I miss anything? I cant say enough about how much they have helped us down here. I wish we could ban together and make a MOGS 2 or SWMOGS for all the animals here in need. I know you know more about them and I get my info from you. 

Good luck LadyHawk


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

_*Here are their policies:*_

Adoption Fees and Policies
Our adoption fees range from $125-$350 depending on purity of breed and age of the animal. These fees are in-line with other breed specific rescues and are non-negotiable. These fees help us recoup the costs of veterinary services. Unlike some groups, MOGS accepts heartworm positive and critical care cases as we are able to do so. 
VETTING COVERED BY ADOPTION FEE: All MOGS dogs are spayed or neutered, up-to-date on vaccinations (including rabies, DHLPP and kennel cough), heartworm tested, fecal tested, wormed if needed, and microchipped when they go to their forever homes. Please understand we also incur substantial costs to transport, feed, board, and keep up with heartworm and flea/tick prevention while the dogs are in our care and awaiting adoption.

We do NOT adopt out unaltered dogs, nor will we adopt to homes which currently have unaltered animals. As rescuers, we cannot contribute to, or countenance the ongoing problems of pet overpopulation and irresponsible breeding.

DOGS/PUPPIES AS GIFTS: Under no circumstances will we adopt to an applicant who intends to give the dog as a "gift", especially as a surprise to another individual, even if that individual resides in the same home. Dogs are not toys, and the "gift" recipient may not be prepared for such a long-term commitment. Adopting a new friend should be a well thought out process by all those involved. It is fine if you would like to add a dog to your family to coincide with a special event, but ALL household residents must be aware when an application is submitted, be present for the home inspection and sign the adoption contract.

FENCES: While a secure, fenced area is highly desirable for containment and exercise, the lack of a fence is not an automatic refusal. However, adopters must be committed to walking their GSD daily on leash. We will not adopt to persons who intend to let their dog run loose. We do not consider this safe even in a rural setting as your dog could be hit by a car, attacked by another animal, or simply run away. After all the time, effort and love we put into rescuing these dogs, we cannot risk their safety. We also do not recommend or endorse the use of invisible type fencing, although exceptions may be made in certain cases.

APPLICATION PROCESS: Our application process is straightforward. Please email us about the pet you are interested in. We will send you an application form to fill out, which includes personal references and a vet reference. After your application is approved, a brief home visit is arranged so that we may get an idea of your lifestyle, energy level, etc. and match you with the best available MOGS dog.

Incomplete applications will not be considered.

MOGS reserves the right to deny any application for any reason.

MOGS reserves the right to ask for a deposit fee in certain cases.

*MEETING A MOGS DOG: We DO NOT have a physical facility or shelter. Program dogs are kept in approved foster homes and boarding kennels until adoption. For the safety of our dogs and volunteers, MEETINGS WILL NOT BE ARRANGED UNTIL YOU HAVE COMPLETED THE APPLICATION PROCESS, INCLUDING THE HOME VISIT. Once you are an approved adopter, we will arrange the meet-and-greet.*
ADOPTION REQUIREMENTS: Adopters will be required to sign a legally binding adoption contract.

MOGS will not adopt dogs to owners who intend to keep them only as outside pets. Your dog MUST be kept as an inside pet.

Your dog MUST be kept on heartworm prevention and up-to-date on all vaccinations.

We will NOT adopt out dogs to persons intent on training them to be guard or attack dogs. We strive for balanced, well-behaved family pets, and are working to eliminate the stereotype that the German Shepherd Dog is a dangerous breed.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

My goodness, what beautiful dogs they have!

Shelby









Di


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

I am in love with Di. I do not know much about her....but she looks almost a little long coaty...I want to brush her...she looks so sweet.









Shelby is a gorgeous girl too...been with them a while.


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

Did you see the happy tails section? The second one down has to be the prettiest dog I have seen in a very long time!


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

They all are aren't they??!?!?!? 
Dh and I are stuck on puppy dom..... we haven't had one in so many years and taken in foster after foster... 
we just want puppy breath and raising a new baby for a change!!! 

Timer Rox and Guinness are all rescue pups- 
Dublin was purchased as well as Grace- 
when I started getting involved in rescue I never 'bought ' another 
always from rescues and or shelters- 
even the cat is from East Providence Animal Shelter-
what a sweetie score he was !!!
and Timer- and Rox and Guinness..... and....and 
Aren't they all!??!?!?!
Thanks for the well wishes!!! 
I am excited !!! 
What a bestest birthday present!


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

OkAY! Nice news - I could really use that right now!!!
my application has been accepted and they will be calling my references this weekend and setting up a home visit! 
LOL!! I have to say that I think it's funny having a home visit for the home visitor (I generally do home visits for a few rescues!!!!) 

HAHA! So anyway it is looking good and I am now SO excited!!! 
a NEW BEEBEE!!!!!
WAH!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

You had better go shopping now and get all the puppy stuff!!!!!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

oh it's wonderful that you're going to get a puppy...my dh always says that when one goes it gives us the opportunity to know another one. congrats on the new bebe coming to you soon!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm so very happy for you!!! Fingers and paws are all crossed for you...please keep us posted.


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

OOH I CAN HARDLY WAIT!!!!
\

oops caps


----------



## mychance (Oct 22, 2007)

How exciting for you! Congratulations - I'm sure it will be hard to wait, but it won't be long before your new little one will keep you so active that you'll be thinking fondly of these quieter days!

We had a litter of puppies (12!) born into SASRA when their parents - also littermates - were turned over after being abandoned in the basement. It was tons and tons of work and we were wildly picky about the adopters, but they all got wonderful homes and almost all stayed in touch with us and with each other, including the families with the mom and dad. It turned out to be a really unique and wonderful experience.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Which puppy are you looking at? Is it the "Moon" puppies? 

They are 7 wks old now, and one has Mega E, they are confirming, but they are pretty sure. Just FYI, so sad....

They are looking for someone to handle the little guy "Gauge", I am not meaning you Lady Hawke. 
Just FYI to any Missouri person or someone else close.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

How is it going Katie? 

I think the Moon puppies found homes. Which pup are you looking at??? 

The Mega E puppy Gauge died last night.







The MOGS president is devastated.


----------

